

Tox: A Free as in Freedom Skype replacement - Spittie
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8KdFUiFa

======
verrsa
Does this support Android? Would be so sick so chat with IRC friends on the go

~~~
volitek
There's an android client in the works:
[https://github.com/Astonex/Antox](https://github.com/Astonex/Antox)

------
L4mppu
[https://tox.im/](https://tox.im/)

